# FS Green Asian Arowana and tank



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

One very healthy Green arowana approx 13" for sale-$400 (comes with food)

250Gal set up-$1200
comes with

-Fine white sand enough to cover bottom
-250 Gal tank (78.5"x30.5"x24.5)
-120 Gal sump
-2 pumps
-Bulkheads and hoses/fitting
-Bio balls 
-homemade stand
-and some tank heaters

Or $1500 for everything bottom price!!!!!

[email protected]


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

what are the LxWxH of the tank?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

78.5"x30.5"x24.5"


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

No Drop Eye, No gill Curl, Perfect Condition, Nice whiskers, lovely finnage, nice deep body... This Aro has it all


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Still for sale. E mail fOr pics. Very nice tank for rays and other monsters


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Aro has lovely pectoral fins and a lovely green with some blue shine to his scales


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

why don't you post some pictures might help your sell..


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump.. People are free to send me there e mail if they would like photos.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

still up for sale


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Would be easier to just put a pic of set up and fish here. Just saying.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

too much of a hassel right now.. way too busy to try to figure out how to post them from my phone.. I tried on my comp but my internet kept cutting out and such... i have been able to send them via e mail from my phone without any issue but for some reason I have had a lot of issues in trying to post them up here... when I have no homework or work perhaps I'll find time to figure it out.. other then that Im more then willing to e mail them out.. I know pics are the best but they truly do not show off the fish very well imo (just a phone cam pics as that is all I have)


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree with the other poster, if you cant take the time to post some photos why would anyone take the time to email you to ask for them? Doesn't make sense


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Aro is gone, tank just up for sale.. aro food can be included if wanted in tank purchase. Perfect dimensions for stingrays and monster fish. Suitable for fresh or salt water.


----------

